# Pin-point torqueless grip



## moosegetter (May 3, 2008)

Hi Were do you find those grips? Thanks


----------



## folvo (Aug 15, 2012)

Listed on ebay under "pin-point grip".


Folvo


----------



## jed102 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi Folvo,

I hope everything is well with you. I just want to show you the progress we have made this last while. We now have an ultra low friction Teflon impregnated bearing surface, textured grip surface, optional screw-less mounting and tighter tolerances. Here is our newest model: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141662007667?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2648


----------

